# Probably the funniest Anime scene



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 24, 2018)

Man, that's a whole new level of uncomfortable lmao


----------



## Muln (Oct 24, 2018)

Kore Ga Japanese Kabedon

XD


----------



## KitsuneMaster20 (Nov 9, 2018)

i think crunchyroll makes english fansubs.


----------



## BlueHeadedNibba (Nov 9, 2018)

Wheres the megamind anime?


----------



## Oaker (Nov 10, 2018)

WTF did I just watch?

I didn't understand what was going on. No, wait, I wakaranakatta what going on. See? it works both ways.

They almost did a "YOU HA SHOCK", but that wasn't their intention, and that was a pity. I'm gonna go watch that now.


----------

